# Anyone feel this way?



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi guys. Have this again after a couple of years free. Its been back about 6 weeks after a stressful time. So the way I feel is as follows

> I feel like all my memories are not mine and I have not lived untill this very moment.

>I am stuck thinking of my life from the outside and not currently in it. Like thinking of how I was here and born and learned all this but I dont know any different then here so how do i know its normal to be here. Especially when it doesnt feel normal.

> I know things and remember things but I feel as if I dont. I feel like I dunno what things are but I do. LIke i feel like a new born baby but yet what comes out of my mouth is the 27 year old girl I am.

> I feel like I dunno who I am like I am blocked off from me but thinking of myself from the outside?

>my House does not feel like my house and my family feels strange. I recognise them but I feel like I shouldnt be here or anywhere.

> severe confusion just a constant wtf is going on what reality am I in am I even in the world. How do I know things. What made me believe it was normal to be here before.

I naturally dont wanna know answers to these questions cause they are silly. But I just feel like they make sense. And probably make sense because I am disssociated. The feeling seems to create these thoughts. I cannot imagine feeling normal again I feel so far away in a hole of confusion. Im devastated because I feel like I am griveing my life. I dunno how I am gonna get out of it because it just feels far too complicated. Im scared. Any help appreciated.

Katie


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep have felt this way for far too long. I used to love picking out outfits in the morning. Now i don’t know my own stuff. Nothing is familiar to me and I mean nothing. The car I drive and am paying for. The family I came from etc. I regally don’t think I will make it. I am so defeated. I came back a few times years ago but now I think it’s been way too long. I have zero memory of myself. Like zero. I have no idea who is in the mirror. My body is puppet like and I don’t occupy it. It moves but not with controlled movements. My head always hurts from pressure. It actually feels like I don’t have a head. I don’t know how who should be behind my eyes. It’s a complete tragedy and life is not worth living now


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Im sorry for what u are going thru coffee girl. I feel the same . Its only been a few weeks after two years out of it and im just so god damn confused. Cant imagine feeling normal again. Are u in therapy? Are u doing anything to get help. Thats good u can still function. Im currently crying most the day and having panic attacks. We will get through this. I just feel like its very painful every minute so it really sucks.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yeah this is what we all go through. The thing about the "scary questions" is to remember, the answers doesn't matter. There aren't even answers. It's only a place your mind gets stuck while dp'ed. Your goal is to get to a better place so your mind stops focusing on those questions. The answers (or the lack of) means absolutely nothing!


----------



## Psychonaut-Of-DP (Mar 24, 2018)

These are pretty common symptoms, stay strong!


----------



## BabyBak (Feb 8, 2012)

hey katiej mine is back as well after 2 years. feeling like complete shit.


----------

